# Antique Sears & Roebuck table saw.



## MrScharfenberger (Jan 10, 2011)

I have an old Sears Roebuck table saw. It is model number 103.0213. The only thing I can find out about them is that they were made in the 1940's. The one I have is in working condition. If you plug it in it goes. Anybody know if they are worth anything? Thanks in advance for your response!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

MrScharfenberger said:


> I have an old Sears Roebuck table saw. It is model number 103.0213. The only thing I can find out about them is that they were made in the 1940's. The one I have is in working condition. If you plug it in it goes. Anybody know if they are worth anything? Thanks in advance for your response!
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


If you check Ebay, you can find people that have the same saw, maybe one digit different, and they clean up the saw and sell it for parts. You would be surprised what some of the extension's go for. Here is a link to give you an idea >http://tinyurl.com/4hf4akq


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MrScharfenberger said:


> I have an old Sears Roebuck table saw. It is model number 103.0213. The only thing I can find out about them is that they were made in the 1940's. The one I have is in working condition. If you plug it in it goes. Anybody know if they are worth anything? Thanks in advance for your response!
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

It is worth what a working table saw is worth. I would keep it intact and just use it instead of parting it out. I doubt that there are big bucks for "collector" table saws, even if was considered one, instead of it being just an old used saw.












 









.


----------



## MrScharfenberger (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys... I appreciate it. I have a table saw that I use. This one was left in my barn when I bought the house and I don't need it. That is why I was thinking about selling it. I just don't need it and it is taking up room. I did a search on eBay before I posted on here and I didn't find anything with that model number. That is why I was asking. I figured that if I couldn't find it on eBay then it might actually be rare and potentially worth something. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

MrScharfenberger said:


> Thanks guys... I appreciate it. I have a table saw that I use. This one was left in my barn when I bought the house and I don't need it. That is why I was thinking about selling it. I just don't need it and it is taking up room. I did a search on eBay before I posted on here and I didn't find anything with that model number. That is why I was asking. I figured that if I couldn't find it on eBay then it might actually be rare and potentially worth something. Thanks again for the replies.


Take a look at woodnthings pics of his table saw setup. If it will work you may be able to do the same.
Keep that ole saw around. You may even replace one of the wings with a router insert. Makes a great router table.


----------

